# deer poop



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

found this story it is pretty good


There is a guy back home that guides up in the high mountains he takes in alot of yuppy lawyers and doctors. He had these two city boys in the high mountains hiking up this trail to an area that had alot of muleys that time of year, the whole time they were hiking the two city boys were being jerks saying that the guide was taking to long and they didn't think he knew what he was doing. About a hundred yards up the trail the guide stopped and bent down putting hand on the ground, he says you see these right here they are fresh deer crap, you see how shiney and black they are that means they are just a few minutes old, but there is only one way to know for sure and any world class guide will know how to tell. The two city boys were looking at him and asked how do you tell. A good guide eats them to see how warm the inside is and what the game has been eating. Sure enough he put all of the deer poop in his mouth and ate them all up, the two city boys instantly threw up and told the guide that they believe him about the deer they are after, the rest of the hunt those two didn't say another thing to the guy. My buddy told me there is always more than one reason to carry a pocketful of junior mints...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know if I want to hear the babe ruth joke :lol:


----------

